# Make your Own Facebook Smileys ! :D



## Tejas.Gupta (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello All ...
I'm Back with a New trick again ;D

Its about posting Images in Fb Chat as smileys 

I'm sure you'll like it, have a look 

make your own Facebook Smileys !


----------



## Nipun (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool! Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Dec 24, 2011)

No Problem ^_^
Sharing is Caring !


----------



## nims11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 24, 2011)

thaks a lot... but in some pics url it shows four groups of no... u have to choose third last one...


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Hello All ...
> I'm Back with a New trick again ;D
> 
> Its about posting Images in Fb Chat as smileys
> ...



Nice one! However, it would be a lot better if you post the complete tutorial here instead of redirecting us to your blog.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing...


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 4, 2012)

good work. TFS.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 5, 2012)

cool stuff dude
TFS


----------

